# engine rpm drops on idle. Idle air control?



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

so check engine light says IAC.(idle air control).
and my engine dies when idle. rpm drop, the engine fights, fights and then the engine
may stop. but car drives well.
what could cause this problem. is there any way to clean IAC or the whole 
air intake system without taking everything out.
thanks.
could dirty catalytic conver cause this? probably not but I also have
catalytic converter light on.


----------

